# XM Products Get Green Light from FCC



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio said the Federal Communications Commission issued new
approvals for three of its radio products with FM transmitters. The move came
after the commission determined that the radios are in compliance with federal
regulations.

The XM plug-and-play radios - Audiovox Xpress, Delphi RoadyXT and XM
Sportscaster - are three of XM's primary products at retail.

XMis notifying manufacturers to resume production of the devices. The products
are expected to be available at retail in time for the holiday shopping season.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Is there an update to the status of the SkyFi 2? i think that it (and the similar Audiovox model) still ahve not gained approval---but I could be wrong.


----------

